# Counter-Strike 1.6 Background.



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how to change the background on the Main Screen of Counter-Strike 1.6? Right now it has the counter terrorist and the terrorist and now that I changed the resolution for CS from 800 x 600 to 1024 x 768 its all pixely and stuff. So if you could please tell me how I could change the background to something else it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

the pixelation is just because of the settings, your looking at the picture at a high resolution, and your seeing the pixels used to create the image, sadly you cannot correct this, the higher you go, the worse the pixelation will get, so either stay at 800x600 or be like me, dont worry about the start screen, worry about the headshots


----------

